
Mapping America’s Underwater Real Estate - toomuchtodo
https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2020-flood-risk-zone-us-map/
======
toomuchtodo
[https://floodfactor.com/](https://floodfactor.com/) is the flooding open data
site from the article, which is a project by First Street Foundation
nonprofit.

